# Stopped at 90??



## Ffbernstein17 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey!
I have heard that with registry when you take it, you usually passed if you get stopped at 70 questions... I got stopped at 90, is this a pass or fail usually? Anyone else get stopped at this number? Some people said when harder questions get thrown in there you are doing good, I got a couple harder ones towards the end... Nervous!


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 10, 2017)

It's either. There is no use trying to predict what number you stopped at means for your chance of success, you can pass/fail at 70 just as easily as you can pass/fail at 120 or anything in between.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jun 10, 2017)

If you compile enough statistical data(and several websites, message boards etc aim to do that), you can draw a few rudimentary conclusions. 

You have to demonstrate minimum competentcy to pass. I don't recall the exact percentage, but let's say 80 is correct. Once you have answered 80% of the questions asked correctly, you're done. There's no point in continuing to feed you questions. 

At or near the minimum, the overwhelming likelihood is a pass, with a minor chance you bombed it so badly even if you went the distance, you couldn't rehabilitate your score. On the other end(going the distance), the likelihood is you failed by virtue of the fact that you haven't yet been able to demonstrate competency. Right in the middle is anybodies guess. It could go either way without any ability to predict the outcome. 

However, anything is possible. People fail at 70 and pass at 120 everyday. Trying to pin down an exact breakdown of passing/failing is like trying to nail jello to the wall.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 10, 2017)

Nope. Not true. The CBT is designed to assess baseline competence in several areas and there is absolutely no way to correlate a number of questions with a passing or failing score. You can get 120 questions and fail. You can get 120 questions and pass. You can get 70 questions and either pass or fail... or any number in between. You may pass several areas and then bomb one or two. The CBT will attempt to probe your knowledge to determine your threshold. (Thus the "below passing" or "near passing" comments that come with the letter to unsuccessful candidates) And, there is no percentage of "correct questions". It's figured with a competency algorithm based on the difficulty of each question. 

We explain the methodology of this test over and over and over and it still falls on deaf ears.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jun 10, 2017)

I have no intention of arguing semantics. The test asks you questions in a category until you demonstrate competency(get enough questions right to give the computer a certain confidence level) across all categories. While it's not as simple as xx of xx questions, it's not particle physics complicated either. Once you demonstrate competency, you're done. 

In terms of total number of questions, while not iron clad, there is absolutely a general correlation between total questions and success rates. We even track these stats right here:
https://emtlife.com/threads/post-the-your-test-stopped-at-and-if-you-passed-failed.6919/


----------

